# chocolatería



## Turmalin

Hola:
Estoy buscando un término alemán equivalente del español "chocolatería", es decir, una cafetería donde sirven chcolate con churros principalmente.
He pensado en Schokoladencafé, Schokoladerie, pero ninguno me gusta.
¿A alguien se le ocurre algO?
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## sedecrem

He visto Schokoladen-boutique para hablar de tiendas donde se vende todo tipo de productos relacionados con el chocolate, no solo chocolate a la taza.

Suerte
*
*


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Turmalin:

Por desgracia, no me ocurre nada ... y además me pregunto si es posible encontrar una palabra equivalente, porque la cosa no existe.

¿Sería posible poner una explicación en 'tu' diccionario? Algo como: _Café, das vor allem heiße Schokolade mit Churros anbietet. _(Entre otros significados como 'Schokoladengeschäft' quizás). Los churros también, hay que explicarlos, no es posible encontrar una traducción me parece.

Saludos.


----------



## sokol

Creo que no hay una palabra con origén alemán por eso; en el film francés "Chocolat" se uso (en la versión doblaje) el extranjerismo francés - "Chocolaterie".

El razón simplemente es que no hay una tradición de chocolaterías ahí (ni en Alemania ni en Austria).

Y por eso _yo_ creo que es posible tambien usar la palabra español en la tradución y que es mejor que la palabra francés si el texto describe una chocolatería español.


----------



## salsapic

Hola Turmalin!

Soy aficionada al chocolate y estando en Alemania entré a una "Chocolaterie".

No sé si los germanoparlantes utilizan esta palabra a menudo. En la "Chocolaterie" vendían chocolate (para regalo) y podías quedarte a tomar un café o un chocolate.

Pero estoy de acuerdo con Sokol, yo también optaría por dejar la palabra en español acompañada de una explicación, si lo que quieres es referirte a una chocolatería de las que tenemos en España.

Un saludo


----------



## Turmalin

Mil gracias por vuestras aportaciones y testimonios. 
También había pensado en el galicismo Chocolaterie. Dejarlo en español, no sé si puedo, porque, efectivamente (lo habéis adivinado), se trata de un diccionario básico. En todo caso, daré una explicación en la que, tenéis razón, habrá que explicar también los churros. - Gracias otra vez y un saludo.


----------



## Jiuman

Chocolate con churros no es muy frecuente en Alemania. Si montas algo, avisa para pasarnos a tomarnos uno. Con el frío que hace......


----------



## sokol

Turmalin said:


> También había pensado en el galicismo Chocolaterie. Dejarlo en español, no sé si puedo, porque, efectivamente (lo habéis adivinado), se trata de un *diccionario básico.* En todo caso, daré una explicación en la que, tenéis razón, habrá que explicar también los churros. - Gracias otra vez y un saludo.


Bueno, pues puedes:
- omitir la palabra chocolatería en el diccionario porque no se uso mucho en alemán (y es solo un diccionario básico ;-); o
- usar la palabra francés porque es lo que se uso en alemán; o
- si este diccionario sera dedicado _especialmente _por el uso de turistas alemanohablantes en España: usar la palabra español.

Otra posibilidad:
- usar ambos (!!): _chocolaterie _= chocolatería francesa y _chocolatería _= chocolatería española.


----------

